# Fenders sitting on tires......



## QVB20L8V (Apr 13, 2004)

How many of you dump your cars with the fenders sitting on the sidewalls of your tires? Is this bad?
Like anyone else, I want to get the lowest when I park up. My front fenders tuck the wheel perfectly, while my rear fenders sit on the sidewalls of my stretched tires in the rear. Although it looks good, it has been making me wonder if it is damaging the tire or if its bad to have any weight of the car resting on the tire for extended periods of time. 

My rationale is- Before I had bags, I would rub the tires like crazy to the point where the brand name and size of the tires on the sidewalls were not only unrecognizable but pretty much completely gone- and my tires always were fine even doing that. 
No with bags, I do not rub anymore but I do lay the fender down on the tires when I park up. I do so very gently so the weight of the car isn't completely laying on the ruber. Pretty much just try and get the fender to kiss the tire. I hope this isn't stupid to ask lol.... What do you guys think?

Fender/Tires in question


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

if you used to rub it driving

why are you concerned about lowering the fender on tire while not moving?

id say you are doing far more damage to the tire with each rub vs just resting on it


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

ForVWLife said:


> if you used to rub it driving
> 
> why are you concerned about lowering the fender on tire while not moving?
> 
> id say you are doing far more damage to the tire with each rub vs just resting on it


I agree with that, I have worn a small slot into my sidewalls from rubbing them while driving


----------



## Tofik (May 7, 2007)

_Dirty_ said:


> I agree with that, I have worn a small slot into my sidewalls from rubbing them while driving


OP i wouldnt worry about it.. PROSTO's 20th sits on tires aired out and he hasnt mentioned having any issues

also my other firends 20th rubbed the names and sizes off his tires as well and he never had a problem either although he was static


----------



## unitzero (Jan 15, 2008)

I always park with the fender on tyre - no problems as of yet


----------



## 03redgti (Feb 18, 2006)

I hope it doesn't damage anything


----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)

i rub sidewalls and lay out on them... meh no problems


----------



## gti32387 (Feb 25, 2006)

ForVWLife said:


> if you used to rub it driving
> 
> why are you concerned about lowering the fender on tire while not moving?
> 
> id say you are doing far more damage to the tire with each rub vs just resting on it


I completely agree with this statement as well. When I was static I was extremely careful making sure I didn't tear up my fenders. I'm sorry but no matter the stance or the wheels I think torn up fenders will ruin a nice car. When I air out my fenders sit on the tire, but I have yet to have any problems and it's been close to a year. Driving at a practical height and being able to slam it is the luxury of having air.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Not trying to be a dink here but, why is this even a question? The entire weight of the car is supported by the tire sidewalls any time you have tires mounted on wheels and those same wheels mounted on your car and your car on the ground (lifted on jacks/stands/lift/etc doesn't count). Think about the load path from the chassis to ground for a minute. Where MUST it travel through in order to get there? If you said "the sidewalls of the tires," you are correct! :thumbup:


----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

Rear fender damage never hurt


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

This will not do any damage...you realize the rear of your car really isnt that heavy right?


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Rob Cote said:


> Not trying to be a dink here but, why is this even a question? The entire weight of the car is supported by the tire sidewalls any time you have tires mounted on wheels and those same wheels mounted on your car and your car on the ground (lifted on jacks/stands/lift/etc doesn't count). Think about the load path from the chassis to ground for a minute. Where MUST it travel through in order to get there? If you said "the sidewalls of the tires," you are correct! :thumbup:


:thumbup: for logic.

My rear tires touch the fender at 20psi, and i always completely air out when i park. It's not an issue. Install flow controls if you want the car to gently air out.


----------

